# sunshine village, banff



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

i will  im going to banff on a bus trip through the u of w (winnipeg). we are leaving late december and comming back january something.never been to sunshine before so im really exited about it not to mention that we will be there over the new years  party time!!!!! i will also be trying out my new set up witch gives me a boner just looking at it.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

I will be there plenty; living in Edmonton, but I'll make the trip a lot this year.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Likewise. I drove down for day trips on days off last year but this year I think I'll be taking the bus. Kind of nice being on your own schedule in the morning, but driving home sucks balls


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah I do know what you mean. We try to have 2-3 people, so that on the way back we can take turns if need be. Sometimes I've just absolutely crashed in the car. Doesn't help when we stay up till 3am the night before drinking...


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Il be going there often this year. I hear working there is a shit show.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I'll be in Banff end of november- may working at lake louise. What you up to in the town?


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

Snowjoe said:


> I'll be in Banff end of november- may working at lake louise. What you up to in the town?


What do you do out there for work?


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Free_Rider said:


> What do you do out there for work?


Instructor at the hill, such a hard life


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Snowjoe, whose the person to talk to about getting a job instructing up there bro? And also are CASI quals required?


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Well for when? This year or next? Because this year I'm pretty sure the positions are full already, I know of also a few people waiting to see if people already hired drop out so they can take their place. If it's the year after then you wanna apply pretty early, like as soon as the season is done. To give you an idea the interviews and hiring were done beginning of september when i applied the first year I worked there. I'll PM you the email anyway. 

As for qualifications NZ certs are hired I've worked with a few, best to have your own visa secured though, and generally you'll need the stage 1 or higher.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

This year, already got a job further east. But looking to get something West. Yeh I realise its abit late but stranger things have happened. Ive got my level 2 and a couple others and a visa. Thanks so much for the PM and email.


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

Snowjoe - If you don't mind me asking. What do you do for work in the summer months?


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Come back to england and do any job that pays my next airfare back there!

Which in the past has been selling clothes for Quiksilver, selling ice creams on a sweet bike with a freezer on the front and currently I've had to fall back on the worst, KFC, ugh. However its paid all my airfares and insurance so cannot complain! Leave in 4 weeks. YEAH.


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

I envy you.. some what! lol

What resort do you work at? So many question I want to ask, but I won't. Now I'm guessing you do this for the love of snowboarding and not so much the money. Is it truly worth it?


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Free_Rider said:


> I envy you.. some what! lol
> 
> What resort do you work at? So many question I want to ask, but I won't. Now I'm guessing you do this for the love of snowboarding and not so much the money. Is it truly worth it?


Work at Lake Louise. You can ask as many questions as you want its all good!

As for the job, to do it for the money you'd have to be clinically insane, because you don't make any 

It's all about the 6 hours each and every day strapped onto your board and helping people reach new levels in their riding and stoking them up, which is totally worth it.


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

How long have you been working out west for? Have you always gone to Lake Louise?


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

i searched for a resort job in august and i ended up getting hired as a liftie 2 months later. sunshine opened up positions in august and they do a job fair in october with all the resorts in the area.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Free_Rider said:


> How long have you been working out west for? Have you always gone to Lake Louise?


Well this is my 4th season out there, 1 season I was riding at Sunshine but not working, this will be the 3rd season of work which all are at Lake Louise, and still not bored yet


----------

